# Old (early 80s at very latest) TV shows that you find hold up.



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2020)

As the title says what shows from many decades ago do you still find to hold up to modern standards.

So a few weeks back I saw a random UK police TV show and it was laughable. I then watched most of the first series of the 1960s Mission Impossible and it was actually really good -- almost a con type show rather than an action show. Some of it is a bit silly (the hand to hand combat so things like a light chop knock people out, a few weapons things*, seems chain smokers can also be world class athletes, everything seems to take place in a fictional country/star people from fictional countries, if I was secret agent man** there would be a lot more killing/making sure someone is down going on) and some of it would never happen today thanks to tech but it is all reasonably well grounded, has some good characters (better yet they often mix things up and send enough people with suitable skills for the job) and some nice stories. I plan to continue watching it as well, and not just because con films/TV shows are second only to cheesy medical programs in the show types I have a problem with.

*one had someone leave a gun in a room and then move to another location with a person that someone in the first room wanted to kill (test to see if they have changed sort of thing). *click*. Reason? No rounds. The person pulling the trigger also could be expected to be weapons trained and you tend to check such things. I will write that off as some exec thought people would be too stupid to understand no firing pin.

**different show but save you a search.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

I am currently watching Magnum p.i.
Out of interest in what other Series Tom Selleck played, it turned out that he starred in an Episode of "Streets of San Franciso".
And now I am stuck with this Series.

It is very nice to see a non "blood spurting" and unnecessary brutal Series with Story,great Actors and Charm.

Does it hold up with modern Standards ? I think so,it has "Handys" and "Computers",very simple but effective "forensic science".....
and as already one Line above mentioned.....non "blood spurting" and unnecessary brutal...


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2020)

Not so much an early 80s show more a mid 80s show but Married with Children still makes me laugh every time I watch it even though I have seen every episode at least 10 times. And as alexander1970 said Magnum P. I is still awesome although I actually prefer the new remake of it.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2020)

Are you being served?
Dad's Army.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Are you being served?
> Dad's Army.


I love are you being served especially Miss Slocombe and her pussy


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, don‘t know if it holds up, Santa Barbara (California Clan) 1984?

The facial expression of Cruz Castillo and Robin Wright as Kelly Capwell.
Sadly they never showed the final episodes in Germany.

EDIT:
Ok, seems not.
I can say the series was like an integral part of everyday life back then.


----------

